# Hello from Germany



## gremlin123 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello mantidforum,

My name is Lennard W. I am 14 years old and

care :

Deroplatys trigonodera IGM 18

Hymenopus coronatus IGM 8

Hierodula membranacea IGM 2

and I breed:

Parasphendale affinis IGM 6

Gongylus gongylodes IGM 3

Other animals are:

2 Water turtles

Archispirostreptus gigas

Pogona vitticeps

Xylotrupes gideon

I hope I can learn a lot in this forum ;-)

Best regards,

Lennard

P.S.:Sorry, my English is not the best


----------



## revmdn (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome. We have some others from Germany.


----------



## sbugir (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## ismart (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! enjoy and learn and share!


----------



## gremlin123 (Apr 5, 2010)

And I found the forum, when I was looking for an American mantisforum because I am looking for Gonatista grisea


----------

